# HELLO!



## zook (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi there,

Ive just bought a black TT coupe (lovin it!) and thought this was the best place to find fellow TT enthusiasts!
Look forward to chatting more.

Cheers

Zook


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome now you need to visit www.ttoc.co.uk and join up


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum... Excellent choice


----------



## Harv3y (Jun 2, 2008)

Welcome

All the info you need on your TT is on this forum [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------

